# I think I'm gonna be sick! :(



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay so my ex's old goat Thor was sold to a friend as a companion for a horse and then they decided that they didn't want him anymore and he was given to one of their friends and then that friend decided to give him back to them. Well, now my classmates hate Thor for some reason and want to tie him to the back of a truck and drag him to kill him! ( I told them that if they did it I would be pressing animal cruelty charges and they don't care so I'm at home trying to think of a way to go get him, my mom won't let me use her van and my ex has disappeared off the face of the earth! I'm so mad, depressed, hurt, and guilty over this whole mess. And I'm going to chew out my ex as soon as I see him! :evil:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh dear!!! that is aweful.

hey does your ex's uncle have a truck or vehical? I remember you saying he was kind toward you.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

OH and earlier at lunch they had told me that they had already done it but I found out they were lying. But I was so upset that I was crying and had to go to the principal's office before I did something that they would regret. The principal said that she will help me if they end up doing this before I can get to him.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

His only vehicle doesn't work!  Trust me I'd already thought about that! I'm fixing to just walk the 3+ miles to get him!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

The nerve of some people I tell you. So glad I never went to public highschool. 

But saying that wont help you. So still thinking of ideas to suggest to you. But mainly praying that someone offers to help or you can think of someone


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I've already emailed one of the people who has him hoping that they will stop it so that I can get to him in time. I really wish I was homeschooled at this point. Especially since after this I know that he's going to try his hardest to make me miserable.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

That's so sad.Why would someone do that to an innocent animal?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't know, they said that he's just a goat and who cares. I replied well you're just a person and we out number them easy so who cares about you?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how far way are the people who have him now? 

Since they don't want him can they just deliver him to you?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I asked that too and they said no. They are about 2-3+ miles away!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Crissa said:


> I'm fixing to just walk the 3+ miles to get him!


 Stacy I think they are around three miles away.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

If you go walk to get him would they let you one of their vehicles?(to hall him home)


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

maybe if you called the humane society they would go out there and the people would just surrender him. If they don;t want him. I don't think any charges could be pressed unless they have already done something to him. 
Sadly this is the fate of more then a few goats in the world. Goats are just goats to a lot of people. They don;t realize they have feelings to. 
I think they best thing you could do is stay on good terms and valunteer to vcome get him. If you have to walk to get him and then walk back so be it. I would do it if it were one of my goats.

beth


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I agree Beth.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Crissa, do you have an extra large dog crate? If you do or know someone most goats will fit in one. and it doesn;t sound like much of a ride only a few minutes. Would your mom let you put the goat in her van if he were in a dog crate with a tarp wrapped around it? We have done that for short rides. he is a boy so he pees out the middle you wouldn;t have to worry about him peing out the openings like a doe would.
beth


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

....... that is absolutely VILE! :veryangry: 

To think that anyone would do that just makes me shudder.... I know that people do cruel and awful things to animals all the time... but that doesn't make it any less apalling... to tie him to a truck! If they really wanted to kill him the way to do it would be to shoot him I would think, though it is certainly not my area of expertise, but it's worse when you are so close and willing to take him... Sometimes I am just completely disgusted with humanity! Sorry, not helping, I know... it's just such a horrible thought! Is he the boer wether you showed a picture of? 

I really hope you can get something worked out. Let us know how it goes, good luck.


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Crissa,

This sounds absolutely horrible. I do not know the ages of everyone involved but if you are in High school you need to contact the other kids parents and let them know what was said, and offer to take the goat.

My concern is that if you go and take Thor without the current owners permission you could be charged with theft of livestock, that is my concern. So be very careful. 

Maybe this person was just running off at the mouth to upset you??? But definitely call the humane society and you might also let the Sheriff's office know what was said just in case it actually happens.

I hope everything turns out well and Thor is safe. Good luck.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I know how cruel kids can be, especially in school. I know you have to deal with these kids on a daily basis but is there a way to get their parents involved? If you would rather not I would definately get a hold of the Humane Society.


----------



## cornishwlr (Oct 19, 2007)

Sorry that you are so far from me are I would help you pick him up. I drove over 200 miles just to pick up a dog from a dog pound so she would not be put to sleep. She had such a sweet face I had to go get her. If I where only a couple of hours away I would be glad to help you out. Sorry!!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm sorry you are having to go through this. I sure hope you or another nice person can get the goat before they do something to him.  I wish you were closer. We'd go get him for you...


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

You know it sounds like they will be serial killers, I saw a show about one and the things he would do to INNOCENT animlas makes me want to beat the you know what out of him! If I was there I would go with you, and believe me they would regret ever saying it! I hope you can get to him in time! I'll be praying. I'm soo sorry this happened (hopefully thay are just talking and not actually doing anything). (((HUGS)))


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG!! That is just horrible! I hope they don't do that, that is just to sad how kids are these days :blue:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I would call any aminal rescue people- I can't think that one of them will not be willing to hitch their trailer and go pick him up since you will take care of him. I'd be hitched in a flash.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, I had my mom take me up there to tell them I would come and get him when my dad got home with the truck, and yes they had already paintballed him, so he was orange spotted, but they decided to take me and Thor back to my house with their truck! I'm so glad I saved him. I'd already had permission to get him whenever I could but today was the last day that he had!  My ex is still missing by the way! :evil: 
Well, it was kinda funny because he said we'd have to catch Thor first and so he went in to get a rope and feed to lure him with and I just walked right up and slipped the halter on him and he came out and was amazed that I already had him. 
Yes he was the same goat I had posted, but I posted before I knew what they were planning. He's safe now, but he is still for sale! 

And thanks everyone for your support.


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

I am so glad he is safe!! 

The paint balling of Thor probably falls under Animal Cruelty though, that stuff hurts and depending on how close you are can leave some pretty bad bruises to.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah, but he's safe now. It's sooo sad though he used to be the most affectionate goat and now he's so scared of EVERYTHING! It took him a couple of minutes to remember who I was.  So now I'm going to have to teach him that people can be okay again! I'm so mad at them! :evil:


----------



## jaymerose (Oct 5, 2007)

I would get some pictures of him if you can just keep in the event you need them in the future. It is always a good idea to have evidence in case something comes up later. 

I am really glad you were his angel :wink:


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Good Job Crissa. Give him some grain and kisses for me, no animal deserves that.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh im so glad you got him before anything more happ0ened to him!

beth


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm glad you were able to get him home before they did that to him! Hope you find a home for him......


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm very glad you were able to get him.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Just now reading this. I'm appalled! Where were the parents in all this? This is beyond ridiculous. Be sure and watch him. He could get sick real easy from the stress. Comfort him as much as possible. Vit. B helps with stress. keep an eye out for worms as well from the stress. 

This would be a hard situation for me not to do something. Mean kids is one of my biggest pet peeves.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

How's he doing, Crissa? I hope he setles down and realizes that he's at a nice place soon. Poor baby... I just can't get over how cruel kids can be... and then they think it's _cool_ It's so good of you to take him... and they paintballed him? Stupid, stupid kids :veryangry: I'm in high school too, and I know how difficult it can be to confront people like that, but I'm sure I would have done something about it too. Good job, keep up the good work!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone, he did fine last night, but Heidi was giving him a hard time she was sooo mad! :roll: Her hair was standing on end and she looked like a poofball, and she was trying to headbutt him! He's at least twice her size! 
My classmates were giving me a hard time about it but I just ignored them. They don't know it but I heard them whispering behind my back, but my friends are there for me so I'll be fine. The parent's work all the time soo they didn't even know about it! And trust me if they had done anything else I would have come up with some pretty "creative" ways at getting back at them. Usually I'm a laid back person, but when you're cruel to animals you have me TICKED OFF!! :evil: I'm fixing to go check on him again soon.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

getchagoat (Julie) said:


> Just now reading this. I'm appalled! Where were the parents in all this? This is beyond ridiculous. Be sure and watch him. He could get sick real easy from the stress. Comfort him as much as possible. Vit. B helps with stress. keep an eye out for worms as well from the stress.
> 
> This would be a hard situation for me not to do something. Mean kids is one of my biggest pet peeves.


I just read this also. I am just shocked and I was going to say the same thing. I remember you talking about him and the EX on GW. I feel so sorry for that guy, but WAY TO GO FOR SAVING HIM.

If that happened to a goat that I sold, gave away or whatever, I would be calling those parents and letting them know. I hate to say it but kids that do that are the ones that we hear about as they get older, or even when they are in High School, like Columbine.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

I just read this too...and all I can say is Way to go Crissa for finding a way to save that fella!!!  I won't say how I feel about the rest :wink: it just makes my blood boil thinking about stuff like this...


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks.  He's doing a lot better already, he was playing with my goats! He actually gets along with them but I can't keep him since I'm going to be getting those new does soon.  

Well, my mom just told me that when she went up to the school to get my sister's assignments (she's been sick for a couple of days) that the secretary in the elementary and her son were furious and asked if I needed witnesses (they hadn't heard that they were playing a cruel joke on me at lunch when they told me that they'd already killed him) and apparently her son (actually one of my classmates that I LIKE) was about to go to their house and kill them for me! She had to take his keys away from him so that he couldn't! So goes to show you that I'm not the only one who thinks it's horrible around here!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Here's a pic of him.










Isn't he beautiful? :wink:


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

He is very beautiful. Take plenty of pictures showing the paint. Documentation is your best friend and you never know when you'll need it. I'm SO glad you got him. I told Brad about it and his reaction was the same. But doing something back to them does just egg it on. These kids' future spouses need to watch out. Cruelty to animals can become cruelty to humans.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I got plenty of pics of the paint! I'm going to keep an eye on them too! 
That's the only reason I haven't done anything back, no matter how much I want to. I've been ignoring their little stabs at me when at school. They're just trying to get me to snap so that they can get me. They don't seem to realize that I'm stronger then they think I am (mentally) I've dealt with much worse mind games than they're trying to pull on me. (looong story, you don't want to know)
Thanks again everyone for your support!


----------



## debpnigerians (Oct 20, 2007)

Good job, Crissa....I would contact the police and tell them the entire story, including any threats or comments these worthless punks may have made. Show them the pictures of the goat, or the poor guy himself if possible. The police need to know what these creeps have done so they can be ready if they try any more nonsense.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

I'd go to the police and file charges, animal cruelty is against the law and after what they did I'd be willing to bet they've done it before and will do it again. Sadly these days people tend to look the other way when these things happen. And I have to agree where are the parents? I realize they may work, but has anyone let them know what their kids are up to? That could be the first step, then the police. It sounds like there are plenty of witnesses.


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

if i were you i would call the police because they dident just threaten the life of the goat they also did it to you.


----------



## BethW (Oct 7, 2007)

He is just as cute as he can be!

The paintballing alone is horrendous. I would call the local humane society/police in a heartbeat.


----------

